# Porque explota el 555



## ikeritu (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, intento hacer una señal de CLK de un 1Mhz con un 555, pero al hacer la simulacion me explota!! Por que? Gracias


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 20, 2011)

Buenas!

No lo has probaste armandolo fisicamente ?

saludos

p.d.: pense que te habia explotado el integrado in the real life jeje


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

debe explotar porque ese circuito esta horrible, no responde a ninguna configuración conocida del 555

tenes que poner la patita 6 junto con la 2 y la 5 con capacitor a masa...estan al reves

además en el simulador a veces explota pero en la realidad funciona bien

es más, sigo viendo errores, la resistencia que va a Vcc debe ir al pin 7...del pin 7 la otra resistencia al pin 2 y 6  y de ahí al capacitor que va a masa o gnd


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 20, 2011)

He hecho los cambios pero me sigue explotando igual (la primera configuracion la copie de un imagen que encontre por los foros)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

a ver si me explico...la resistencia que va desde vcc tiene que ir al pin 7!!!!

por el amor de Dios (si es que existeeee)


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 20, 2011)

Lo tengo puesto como has dicho pero nada de nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

ta bien, ahora lo modificaste...barbaro...si sigue explotando...es porque el simulador es una batata digital


podrías aumentar la resistencia del led a 1K


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 20, 2011)

Nada sigue explotando, es el multisim 11


----------



## zaiz (Ago 20, 2011)

Reinicia tu computadora, tal vez sea eso porque el circuito ya está bien.

O ármalo físicamente y verás qué bien funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Me habran leido que en muchos lugares he dicho que los simuladores son para usuarios con experiencia, ya que estos no pueden suplir la falta de conocimientos, ya sea tecnicamente hablando, como del manejo del mimso simulador.

En una larga observación, he ido cambiando mi forma de opinar, pues yo solia decir que era útil para aprender, pero en la práctica no sucede asi, y por ahora estudio el porque de ello.

Uno de los motivos que hemos encontrado es la baja preparación de los usuarios en cuanto a que no leen en general las hojas de datos, por otro lado también vimos que se choca con algunos detalles de los simuladores que atentan contra el usuario, no en todo los casos pero en muchos si, cuando exige cambios del seteo en la configuración para determinadas simulaciones.

Tambien en un experimento realizado para ver las mejores técnicas de aprendizaje, vimos que por ejepmplo tomando el CI del presente hilo, si se lo eneña directamente como un dispositivo contenido en un caja negra con terminales, lleva mucho tiempo la asimilación de algunas cosas, quedando siempre dudas y limitando posteriormente la posibilidad de aplicación, siendo muy pocos en algunos casos ninguno los que logren el dominio del manejo del mismo.

Se probo enseñar partiendo de como funciona, como esta constituido, partiendo de un 555 discreto el cual se les hizo montar en una placa de las cuales se tomaron los 8 pines caracteristicos y haciendo pruebas luego con el, una vez que se comprendio la forma de funcionar, ya que se podia ver a donde va cada terminal la asimilación de su funcionamiento fue inmediata, eliminando drásticament las muchas dudas que se les planeaba por el otro metodo, y tras una serie de prácticas, ya recordaban de memoria la función de cada pin, por la simple razón que auqnue trabajaran con el CI,ya no lo veian como una caja negra, lo veian como un conjunto de elementos, y tenian bien claro la función de cada terminal, 

La conclusión fue que acelero el aprendizaje, y que todo el grupo aprendio el correcto uso del mismo.

se repitio la prueba con aquellos que habian trabajado con el ci  y no habian logrado aprender bien su utilización, y el cambio fue drástico, porque el mar de dudas que tenian habia desaparecido, logrando poder entenderlo correctamente y poder utilzarlo sin inconvenientes.

En eso se basa lo que suelo decir, y que la más de las veces no se ha entendido.

En este caso particular se obserban cosas que vimos en las pruebas mencionadas y que los foristas que participan para ayudar han ido marcando.

Como se ve, cosas totalmente ajenas, incluso tal vez al mismo simulador, frustran a quienes quieren hacer uso de los mismos, y el problema es lo que mencione al principio.

Lo que si animo es a no desanimarse, a probar, muchas veces se aprende más con una protoboard que con un simulador, sobre todo para quienes empiezan.

Debe tomarse el simulador, tan solo como una herramienta y no como el todo, ya que si no se lo domina se nos vuelve en contra

Cordiales saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola.

Sí puedes cambia de simulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 20, 2011)

Ya esta solucionado, he cambiado por un LM555


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 20, 2011)

ikeritu dijo:


> Hola, intento hacer una señal de CLK de un 1Mhz con un 555, pero al hacer la simulacion me explota!! Por que? Gracias



- Explota porque elegiste el 555_TIMER_RATED y en sus *propiedades* alguien se puso a jugar con el valor de *"Maximun Output Current"* dejando un valor mucho menor de 200mA (p.e. 5 mA).

- Con esos valores de R y C estás a kilómetros del megahertz.

- El 555 con viento a favor solo llega hasta 500kHz.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

jajajaja con viento a favor...jajajaja


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Hay un problema en el sentido de la información actual del 555 encima que la mayoria no lee y en lugar de calcular los valores va y se busca lla calculadroa para el 555 que por lo general fue echa por alguien que conoce de programación pero no de electrónica, ya que de ser asi dichos programas tendrian que epresar un erro cuando alguno de los componentes excede los limites admisibles tanto hacia arriba como haccia abajo y de igual modo cuanod los valores nos dan tiempos de retardo de 40 minutos cuano ni siquiea , en la práctica llega a 15 minutos.

En los manuales originales, entre la información(más completa y clara que la actual) figuraba un abaco con el cual en forma gráfica uno elegia los valores de R y C mas convenientes,  con ese abaco no habia error ya que estanban los limite permitidos entonces en forma gráfica y de un vistazo se tenian los valores permitidos y sus posibles combinaciones


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2011)

ikeritu dijo:


> . . . señal de CLK de un 1Mhz con un 555 . . .


 
¿Tan solo 1MHz?. Si logra superar los 100KHz, sera un milagro.
Utilice un circuito basado en cristal de cuarzo, para alcanzar esa frecuencia.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2011)

Según las hojas de datos el 555 podia alcanzar el Mhz, por lo tanto superara olgadamente los 100khz y alcanzar sin problemas los 500kz, por supuesto con elementos de national o, intersil, motorola,


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 21, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¿Tan solo 1MHz?. Si logra superar los 100KHz, sera un milagro.
> Utilice un circuito basado en cristal de cuarzo, para alcanzar esa frecuencia.



Algun esquema de un circuito??


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

ikeritu, para trabajar en electrónica y tener exito hay que informarse para ello el fabricante pone a disposicón la hoja de datos de sus componentes, presisamente parq que sea leida no ignorada

Bajate la hoja de datos, que vas a tener información adecuada sobre ese CI


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 21, 2011)

ikeritu dijo:


> Algun esquema de un circuito??



Este circuito utiliza compuertas CMOS y cristal para generar la frecuencia de reloj.


----------



## ikeritu (Ago 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el circuito


----------

